# I do 100-120 trips a week. My pay statement is 1/2 of what it use to be in April when I started



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

With the same fixed cost to operate. 

WTF!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Its Uber-nomics!

Besides, Travis promised you are making more now than you were in May.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Ocis rightDriverX said:


> Its Uber-nomics!
> 
> Besides, Travis promised you are making more now than you were in May.


May be he is right. But there is no WEEKLY SUMMARY emails any more to compare my my pay per hour


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been keeping track of my own time, I use the Google calender on my android, then add dollars earned and miles driven to the "appointment" works great.

In January / February I could net $25.00 per hour

April / May more like $20.00

Now, $7.95 per hour.

More drivers, less pay. 

I can't wait for the next opportunity our partner rolls out.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This is exactly what Electro Fuzz was saying when the new cuts went into effect. 20% rate cut means 50% net pay cut. 

But Uber has assured us that it is possible to make up the difference with the increased demand.

I guess just triple your hourly rides and all will be fine.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

More drivers mean less pay for us... but Uber still gets that 20%! No driver loyalty, but they win no matter what.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, I wish ride demand was that high here! My highest trips per week was around 43 I think. Highest per day is 12 rides.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

The dude monitoring your income.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

I love when they say more trips more money but they forget more gas more wear and tear more hours in the car the only thing more is that uber gets MORE MONEY from us


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

puber said:


> With the same fixed cost to operate.
> 
> WTF!


100-120 trips a week?
Take it easy, buddy...
I hear that auto parts are lot cheaper to replace than body parts...


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

More trips for you more money for Uber. Especially their golden goose : the safe rides fee. 
Travis wants to make enough people hooked up on Uber that they sell their own personal cars for a daily trip on UberCOMMUTE at .03 a mile. In time Lord Travis will empty american suburbia of private cars and get everyone into his driverless ubermobiles.
So shall begin the reign of Travis the dark Lord for it is only he who has the power to decide who is uberworthy.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

puber said:


> With the same fixed cost to operate.
> 
> WTF!


Bullshit. With plummeting oil and gasoline costs you are easily savings TONS of money. *sarcasm* Uber may even lower rates to the delight of cheapass riders everywhere.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have been keeping track of my own time, I use the Google calender on my android, then add dollars earned and miles driven to the "appointment" works great.
> 
> In January / February I could net $25.00 per hour
> 
> ...


I must say this : You have a very high creditability, I like your posts in general and yes you speak the truth !
I notice the same "decay" here (translated this word from German hope it means the same)

I understand Uber's strategy : more cars, less wait time for Pax = more attractive service

But the strategy MORE AND MORE cars, no matter what.. did not help to make the cake bigger for us
for Uber? absolutely they did not lower their commission so guess who is the winner?

I made around $4 per hour yesterday before expenses if I try to apply the 0.56 per mile deduction I paid about $19 bucks for the privilege to drive.

As I add the $1 safe ride fees back to the base fare (where it belongs!) I have paid 27.56% just to Uber since April 2014
How come they still say 20% ???


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I made less than 5 bucks an hour yesterday for the 9 hours I worked. That's before expenses. We definitely need more drivers! There is still room between 5 bucks and zero. We will son hear about a 7 star Uber driver that tips the pax at the end of each trip.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

We all *****, yet we all still drive. Travis isn't the idiot. We are.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberX has been a struggle since the rate cuts. But, I'm lucky to have LAX as the BIG WHALE to see me through. Since UberX was completely banned from LAX last year, I barely went there for months. But since I'm a 20 year limo vet, I know this is where the money is. So, I put LAX work to the side as my ace-in-the-hole for when and if things went bad. And they did.

Here's some numbers to illustrate how I've managed to keep driving for UberX even though I have one foot out the door.

Sunday June 22 = 78 runs = GROSS pay of $580 (after UBER 20% and $450 weekly lease on a TCP-Prius)
Sunday June 29 = 64 runs = $510

Sunday July 6 = 73 runs = $440
Sunday July 13 = 14 runs = $380
Sunday July 20 = 80 runs = $650 (switch to a $300 weekly lease on a new Non-TCP-Prius)
Sunday July 27 = 75 runs = $550

Sunday August 3 = 77 runs = $700
Sunday August 10 = 90 runs = $660
Sunday August 17 = 85 runs = $700
Sunday August 24 = 100 runs = $700
Sunday August 31 = 71 runs = $500

Sunday September 7 = 83 runs = $430! (RATE CHANGE!!!)
Sunday September 14 = 71 runs = $300!
Sunday September 21 = 71 runs = $400!
Sunday September 28 = 77 runs = $450!

Sunday October 5 = 76 runs = $360!
Sunday October 12 = 85 runs = $450!
Sunday October 19 = 63 runs = $350!
Sunday October 26 = 77 runs = $620 (switch to LAX arrivals only)

Sunday November 2 = 72 runs = $760 (Halloween boost)
Sunday November 9 = 71 runs = $570
Sunday November 15 = 76 runs = $560
Sunday November 23 = 59 runs = $620
Sunday November 30 = 62 runs = $680

Sunday December 7 = 59 runs = $550

That's all Folks!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

The only answer is to stop driving. I'm doing New Year's then taking a long Uber break. I still may do Lyft because it's busy around here but my Uber days are numbered.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

The way Uber is hyping up NYE I wonder if it will be any better than other weekends. Besides most of the business in my area is around college campuses that are closed for the holidays. 
Surely I will be driving but my expectations are waaay lower especially since Thanksgiving was a big flop


----------



## afeezy (Sep 2, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UberX has been a struggle since the rate cuts. But, I'm lucky to have LAX as the BIG WHALE to see me through. Since UberX was completely banned from LAX last year, I barely went there for months. But since I'm a 20 year limo vet, I know this is where the money is. So, I put LAX work to the side as my ace-in-the-hole for when and if things went bad. And they did.
> 
> Here's some numbers to illustrate how I've managed to keep driving for UberX even though I have one foot out the door.
> 
> ...


You're full of shit! There's no way to do this many rides in such a saturated city in a 24hr period. 
You must work for Uber. GTFOH!


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

UberRey said:


> We all *****, yet we all still drive. Travis isn't the idiot. We are.


Not after this weekend! I did some calculations on my earnings from starting in May vs now..not even close. It started out as a fun, part time, fill in gig that relieved my many sales calls boredom, but I'm also a photographer and lately have been making some nice $$. So I'm putting in the 20 plus hours a week Uber time into my photo business and will be much happier and not have to deal with the serious wear on my car.
The iphone goes back Monday and I'm happy as heck to make the decision to move on. The real value of Uber is for a passenger, but certainly not as a driver. There are just so many easier/better ways to make extra $$ without the liability risk, auto wear/tear, frustration of a $6. fare..again, rider cancels, and NO EFFING TIPS.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

afeezy said:


> You're full of shit! There's no way to do this many rides in such a saturated city in a 24hr period.
> You must work for Uber. GTFOH!


I think he's using Sunday as the cut off day for his work week ending (pay period/Uber invoicing) not that he works only on Sundays or 24 hours. I may be wrong, but I use Sunday as my last day of the work week. Monday morning after 4:00AM starts a new work week for Uber here in LA.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Luberon said:


> More trips for you more money for Uber. Especially their golden goose : the safe rides fee.
> Travis wants to make enough people hooked up on Uber that they sell their own personal cars for a daily trip on UberCOMMUTE at .03 a mile. In time Lord Travis will empty american suburbia of private cars and get everyone into his driverless ubermobiles.
> So shall begin the reign of Travis the dark Lord for it is only he who has the power to decide who is uberworthy.


Blind we are, if creation of this clone army we could not see.
_Victory? Victory, you say? Master Obi-Wan, not a victory. The shroud of the Dark Side has fallen. Begun, the Clone War has._"

Yoda

Travis will have his clone army lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

afeezy said:


> You're full of shit! There's no way to do this many rides in such a saturated city in a 24hr period.
> You must work for Uber. GTFOH!


 could the feezer be correct?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I must say this : You have a very high creditability, I like your posts in general and yes you speak the truth !
> I notice the same "decay" here (translated this word from German hope it means the same)
> 
> I understand Uber's strategy : more cars, less wait time for Pax = more attractive service
> ...


Because the $1 safe ride fee is not yours, any other questions.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Because the $1 safe ride fee is not yours, any other questions.


Thank you Mr. Painfree  no question, but an explanation.

*But it was "mine" around April this year* before Uber decided to cut our fares, took a dollar out of the base fare
and "added" it elsewhere as a $1 fee so they don't have to share it with us anymore.
*That was the cheapest tactic a multibillion dollar company has ever made.*

Just shows me that they must have thought "uh. no educated person is working as a driver, they will never even understand what we just did.."
We need to stand up dear friend and tell everybody including pax about all that.

Example of "our" achievements thru complaining and informing the media which leads to informed customers :

Uber' stated earlier that a *"tip was included"* correct?
Well, they did not add a tip button but at least they had to change it to : *"no need to tip the driver"*

*If we keep telling the world* that they charge us more than 20% because of the $1 dollar fee (and Lyft even $1.50!)
which they have cut from the base fare (sharing it with us) and placed the same amount as an additionally Fee that the rider has to pay (now they are not sharing it with us anymore)
the commissions are between 21% and 36% ! Did you ever even realize that my dear fellow driver?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have been keeping track of my own time, I use the Google calender on my android, then add dollars earned and miles driven to the "appointment" works great.
> 
> In January / February I could net $25.00 per hour
> 
> ...


The next roll out is the magnum condom just before we take it again.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Luberon said:


> The way Uber is hyping up NYE I wonder if it will be any better than other weekends. Besides most of the business in my area is around college campuses that are closed for the holidays.
> Surely I will be driving but my expectations are waaay lower especially since Thanksgiving was a big flop


they will build it up so that there is an over saturation of drivers, just like Thanksgiving. The surges will be less and lower.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

afeezy said:


> You're full of shit! There's no way to do this many rides in such a saturated city in a 24hr period.
> You must work for Uber. GTFOH!


Every UBER driver knows that the pay period ends on a SUNDAY! The headline for this thread is about runs in a WEEK! I didn't think it would be necessary to point this out. Obviously, judging by your crude remark, I was wrong. The run total is for the week, not for a 24 hour period. Any reasonable reader would know this. I wanted to illustrate by using real dates (I chose Sundays) how the rate cuts dipped my paychecks, and how I found a way to recover later on. To encourage drivers to find a new strategy for working their cities if, like me, this is their only source of income at this time. Sheeeesh. Next time I'll write in crayon so you'll better recognize "concepts".


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Thank you Mr. Painfree  no question, but an explanation.
> 
> *But it was "mine" around April this year* before Uber decided to cut our fares, took a dollar out of the base fare
> and "added" it elsewhere as a $1 fee so they don't have to share it with us anymore.
> ...


Stop crying. The average freight rate for tractkr trailer in the country is 70/30. The only difference is you get paid dead head miles.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

haha.. I won't stop crying because my master plan is drowning the LA basin and then be one of the very first to start "Uber gondola" in the flooded streets of LA.
At the moment the storms and heavy rains already helped me a lot..


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I will admit to LAdriver that his stats are very detailed but I still didn't get after he switched to Non TCP Prius how he managed to pick up arrivals at LAX??
I understand that it was legal with the TCP Prius, so why?

Also why would I pay $1200 per month to lease a non TCP Prius from someone, I can understand that you paid $450 because it was insured and licensed ?

I have monthly payments for a C-Class of $399 and $80 insurance.. that ways I just Friday and Saturday night and eventually sometimes a few extra rides if I am on the road anyways and logged in.

Also it would be really really interesting to know how many hours in total and how many miles you had to drive for it, the rest is explained very well.
Thank you for sharing !


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

afeezy said:


> You're full of shit! There's no way to do this many rides in such a saturated city in a 24hr period.
> You must work for Uber. GTFOH!


That was for 1 week invoice. Not 1 day


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UberX has been a struggle since the rate cuts. But, I'm lucky to have LAX as the BIG WHALE to see me through. Since UberX was completely banned from LAX last year, I barely went there for months. But since I'm a 20 year limo vet, I know this is where the money is. So, I put LAX work to the side as my ace-in-the-hole for when and if things went bad. And they did.
> 
> Here's some numbers to illustrate how I've managed to keep driving for UberX even though I have one foot out the door.
> 
> ...


Many of these figures average about $7 per trip. Tons of miles too. Worth it ?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I will admit to LAdriver that his stats are very detailed but I still didn't get after he switched to Non TCP Prius how he managed to pick up arrivals at LAX??
> I understand that it was legal with the TCP Prius, so why?
> 
> Also why would I pay $1200 per month to lease a non TCP Prius from someone, I can understand that you paid $450 because it was insured and licensed ?
> ...


Hey No-Tippers-Suck, I see my numbers have created some questions. Anyhow, I do try to keep some records to tell my UBERX nightmare. Here's some answers.

During the 25 weeks I posted earnings for, I averaged 1400 miles per week, 200 miles per day. My highest was 1785 miles for the week ending Nov. 30. My lowest was 825 miles for the week of July 13. I generally drive Monday through Sunday from 3 P.M. until 3 A.M. Usually Monday and a second day will be "half" days when I do 5 runs or $75, which ever comes first. And I almost NEVER drive during the dreaded rush hours of 5 P.M. to 7 P.M. It's just pointless to sit in traffic at 2 MPH going nowhere fast.

As for the switch to a NON-TCP Prius and still working the airport. Yes, it's illegal to go INTO LAX for pickups, so I don't. I standby just outside of LAX property and receive pings from inside LAX (and there's a lot). I then text or call the passengers and tell them they have to use a shuttle to get out of LAX and reach me at LOT C, a hotel, parking business, rental car lot, IN-N-OUT burger, etc. I usually get 1 out of 5 passengers to shuttle out. The others cancel on their own so it doesn't affect my cancel rate. I've done jobs anywhere from LAX to Playa Del Rey for $6 to LAX to Santa Barbara for $125. There are a lot of runs to Orange County in the $40 to $60 range. Good stuff!

And finally, the reason I'm willing to pay $1200 a month for a Non-TCP Prius is because: 1. It's owned by a limousine service with commercial insurance so I can drive my own limo clients besides UBER jobs. 2. The limo service provides regular maintenance and repairs. When I got a flat on used tires, they put on a brand new set of tires. Nice. 3. I can punish the car (see miles stats above) and walk away from it at the end of the lease. 4. I already own 2 classic cars (1992 Oldsmobile Cutlass and a 1976 BMW 2002) and that's enough car ownership for me. 5. The Prius has become the industry standard for UberX as well as the gas saving king (400 miles on a 10 gallon tank that fills up for $27).

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh yes you really did clarified the points that made no sense to me or were unclear.
*I really appreciate it !*

I can see that you're a professional driver and have realistic points of view.
And I liked your words about : "telling your Uber nightmare"  lol..

that's what this site is about, I guess..


----------



## Tariq (Dec 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> We all *****, yet we all still drive. Travis isn't the idiot. We are.


What should we do? I guess Uber drivers need a union.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Drive for Lyft or Sidecar. Increase response time for Uber and pax will start taking Lyft or Sidecar.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*People ! I just saw something very awesome on Craigslist Palm Springs !

LET'S DO THAT TOO !!!* If everybody posts everyday something like this on Craigslist wherever we are located it might help warn others !

Check this out :


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Drive for Lyft or Sidecar. Increase response time for Uber and pax will start taking Lyft or Sidecar.


I see Lyft as the reason for the Uber price cut..
They had to be cheaper than Uber to attract Uber passengers.
In the end that caused the pricecut and we all lost !

Sidecar screwed up for many reasons.. I posted something about Sidecar in the Sidecar section.
I officially left the Platform in October and I am not even missing it.

Lyft : I only log in if I am in a slow area to have some extra options. But I don't like their low rates
and how they treat the drivers (hey we are not some type of kids, we are independent business owners)
What I hate the most is the fact with their $1.50 safety fee.
Hello good morning they took that 1.50 out of our basefare, did you even realize that?

I am currently trying something to avoid $4 $5 fares where the extra $1.50 cut out of my pocket hurts me the most..
But before I post my strategy (I know they are reading here too..) I will wait if I get deactivated for it..
Did the same with Sidecar and they found out and sent me an email warning lol..
Yeah they are desperate for drivers anyway.

But is Uber better? of course not but they are at least busy and tips are cash. (face to face transaction)
*Lyft pax are cheap cheaters..* they act nice and we give them 5 Stars because we believe they will add a dollar.
The next day we find out that they haven't.

_I could already eliminate some 5 Star rated pax in the IE for doing that..
"oh hello nice to see you again, I remember you, drove you last week.." BAM !_


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I've done jobs anywhere from LAX to Playa Del Rey for $6 to LAX to Santa Barbara for $125. There are a lot of runs to Orange County in the $40 to $60 range. Good stuff!

^^^
But just figure in deadheading back or over. 
I used to do all kinds of runs up to Santa Barbara in the Town Car for a 90 dollar ride to LAX but a hundred miles up there is my expense. 
I once did a ride from LAX to the Hotel del Coronado in San Diego and everybody was so jealous at my "good fortune" for such a ride, but deadheading back to L.A. sucked. 
So your ride up to Santa Barbara was actually for $62.50 unless you get a ping when you're passing by Calabassas or Woodland Hills. 
A real luck out would be if you got a ping for a detour up to Simi for a ride back to LAX.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I've done jobs anywhere from LAX to Playa Del Rey for $6 to LAX to Santa Barbara for $125. There are a lot of runs to Orange County in the $40 to $60 range. Good stuff!
> 
> ^^^
> But just figure in deadheading back or over.
> ...


"Deadheading" is not worth it with the new fares of $1.10 that's very true.
But remember in LA Driver's case he rents the car on a flat rate and he can luckily give a damn about how many ,miles he puts on the car.
Of course gas expenses will go up almost double but however with a Prius he is still very lucky.

While working for Sidecar I once had a ride from DT LA to San Diego but I was totally screwed over with the low fare so I decided if someone ever will go out of town again,
I will tell them I need at least 50% extra for my return back to the city or I will have to cancel the ride because it's not worth it.

I already prepared these arguments (eventually you guys like to keep them in the back of your head..)
If a passenger wants to go on a long "out of town" ride and you will have to return empty while fare is at x1.0

I need to charge you an additional 50% because the low price per mile doesn't cover my expenses while I am driving without a passenger
Taxis will do it because they are double that much and wont mind. 
Black cars will do it because they charge you x3.5 times as much
SUV will do because they charge you x4.5 times as much.

All I am asking you is to understand that the UberX fare only makes sense if I drive a short distance and pick up minutes later just nearby for the next short trip.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Wear and tear on a car is far less severe on long trips than with short ones. Not to mention less gas consumption. Just something to consider. I'm not negating your argument.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree Uber Rey..
That's why I would just add 50% to the fare and only if it was out of town, where it's obvious that I can't get a ride back.

Also it's much nicer to just have one or few clients for long runs instead of plenty different people taking shorter rides


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I've done jobs anywhere from LAX to Playa Del Rey for $6 to LAX to Santa Barbara for $125. There are a lot of runs to Orange County in the $40 to $60 range. Good stuff!
> 
> ^^^
> But just figure in deadheading back or over.
> ...


Considering there are a lots of short rides and just a few long rides, I prefer to think in terms of the average ride. Otherwise my head would burst with all the sheer numbers. The Santa Barbara ride was the first of my shift at 2 P.M. So, I had the whole L.A. shift in front of me. I turned off my UBER iphone and dead headed back to L.A. because you never know what direction you're going to go in. What if I had made the "smart" decision of trying to work the Santa Barbara area and ended up going another 50 miles NORTH of L.A. Now I'm way out of range of where I needed to be, LAX. I did 5 more rides for $85 for a total of $210 gross. Bringing my per ride average to $35.


----------

